# Nissen revision



## Callieb (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's a doozy!  Any feed back would be appreciated.  Pt had dense adhesions in and around stomach and hiatus, mild dilation of distal esophagus with intact Nissen wrap.
Dr states diagnostic laparoscopy with lap revision of Nissen with essentially division of wrap with mobilization to a 50% wrap, drainage of abscess of paraphrenic region lateral gastric wall, one hour lysis of adhesions.

I have a feeling this is going to be unlisted code 43659 but no idea what to compare to for billing purposes. If you need the op note let me know.
Thanks


----------



## cynthiabrown (Sep 3, 2015)

been a minute but I would compare to 43280


----------

